# 16 personalities test



## Akira1993 (Nov 28, 2020)

I got Advocate.


Let's see yours.


----------



## Jim (Nov 28, 2020)

a shame none of these personalities are negative


----------



## Aduro (Nov 28, 2020)

I got Mediator. Sounds about right in some ways, wrong in others. These tests are kinda sloppy when looking into why a specific person would answer very vague questions.



Then I got bored and puerile and tried to answer than the way that Hitler would answer them.  He got Commander ENTJ-A.
Hitler seems to share a category with Steve Jobs, Gordon Ramsay, Margaret Thatcher, FDR, Jim Carrey, Whoopi Goldberg, Harrison Ford and Malcolm X. Which would make for a really volatile dinner party.

Its not an unfair category for Hitler, since ENTJ-A are described as strong-willed, energetic and inspiring. But also potentially intolerant and ruthless.


----------



## Nello (Nov 28, 2020)

Aduro said:


> I got Mediator. Sounds about right in some ways, wrong in others. These tests are kinda sloppy when looking into why a specific person would answer very vague questions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've taken the test twice a couple years apart and got pretty different results, so even if you get something that fits you perfectly, you can and most likely will change over time.


----------



## Aduro (Nov 28, 2020)

Nello said:


> I've taken the test twice a couple years apart and got pretty different results, so even if you get something that fits you perfectly, you can and most likely will change over time.


That's true. TBH I think I would give different answers even if I'd just had a particularly bad or good day. It seems ridiculous to try to meaningfully psychoanalyse someone from just a few questions.


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 28, 2020)

TYPE: Assertive Logician   
CODE: INTP-A   
ROLE: Analyst   
STRATEGY: Confident Individualism

still getting the same results i got years ago with mild variance on how introverted and prospecting i am


----------



## Nello (Nov 28, 2020)

Aduro said:


> That's true. TBH I think I would give different answers even if I'd just had a particularly bad or good day. It seems ridiculous to try to meaningfully psychoanalyse someone from just a few questions.


Yeah I agree. I didn't mean to shit on this thread though  It's an interesting/fun experiment


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 28, 2020)

Aduro said:


> That's true. TBH I think I would give different answers even if I'd just had a particularly bad or good day. It seems ridiculous to try to meaningfully psychoanalyse someone from just a few questions.


there's longer tests but no one got time for those 200 question mbti tests.
also need to do them multiple times.


----------



## Aduro (Nov 28, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> there's longer tests but no one got time for those 200 question mbti tests.
> also need to do them multiple times.


I feel like more questions would give a more precise result, but not a more accurate or repeatable one. Different people could still give different answers for the same reason, and it would be skewed based on what mood they're in.


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 28, 2020)

Aduro said:


> I feel like more questions would give a more precise result, but not a more accurate or repeatable one. Different people could still give different answers for the same reason, and it would be skewed based on what mood they're in.


yeah the idea is to get one's average position, especially one's average position over a protracted period.
i quite like cs joseph's idea of the ego/unconscious/subconscious/superego cause it makes more sense of the same person getting different results pending which quadrant of the psyche they are currently interacting with, but he draws so much ire from the mbti community oddly enough. probably means he's onto something.


----------



## David (Nov 29, 2020)

INFJ gang in


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 29, 2020)

I got Advocate


----------



## Akira1993 (Nov 29, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> I got Advocate


Birds of the same feather flock together.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Sassy (Nov 29, 2020)

I'm pretty much the same every time.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Friendly 2


----------



## Akira1993 (Nov 29, 2020)

Sassy said:


> I'm pretty much the same every time.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Ashi (Nov 29, 2020)

I get a different one every time I take it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ishmael (Dec 14, 2020)

I got Defender
ISFJ-A 

The assertive type.


----------



## Fervent Enigma (Dec 16, 2020)

_ENTP: The Debater_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sloan (Dec 17, 2020)

I got The Entertainer


----------



## UtahCrip (Dec 17, 2020)

i dont need no test to know my personality is straight up G.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Azula (Dec 18, 2020)

I got

MediatorPersonality​INFP-A / INFP-T

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Dec 18, 2020)

Logistician
ISTJ-T


Mind
This trait determines how we interact with our environment.
25%

75%
EXTRAVERTED
INTROVERTED


Energy
This trait shows where we direct our mental energy.
27%

73%
INTUITIVE
OBSERVANT


Nature
This trait determines how we make decisions and cope with emotions.
This trait determines how we make decisions and cope with emotions.
58%

42%
THINKING
FEELING


Tactics
This trait reflects our approach to work, planning and decision-making.
61%

39%
JUDGING
PROSPECTING


Identity
This trait underpins all others, showing how confident we are in our abilities and decisions.
46%

54%
ASSERTIVE
TURBULEN


----------



## LawdyLawd (Dec 18, 2020)

Advocate. & nearly all the details were spot on. Shook.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Velvet (Dec 20, 2020)

*I got Mediator  *

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dergeist (Dec 26, 2020)

ArchitectPersonality​INTJ-A / INTJ-T

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Djomla (Dec 26, 2020)

Ron Swanson.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A R C H A (Dec 26, 2020)

I got *INTP-T* (Logician) when I last took it


----------



## Itachі (Dec 26, 2020)

Executive - ESTJ-A

I get ESTJ every time I take this test, I think the last time I got something different was when I was in high school. I don't think it means anything though, just an interesting little test.


----------



## Delta Shell 1 (Dec 31, 2020)

ENTP - The Debator. I'll post my exact stats when I log back in, had to do this a bunch of times at work LOL

Have you guys seen the relationship matrix? It defines who you get on best and worst with (in terms of MB personality types). It's been reasonably accurate for me as both my Best friend (INTJ) and last GF (ENFP) were perfect/very good matches.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Jim (Dec 31, 2020)

What are they basing that on?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell 1 (Dec 31, 2020)

Jim said:


> What are they basing that on?


I have no idea what any of this is based on. They just shoved it in front of me at work and now I shove it in front of you.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Dec 31, 2020)

@King789, mine is advocate.

My personality match Hinata's.

Also I want  a serious romantic partner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Dec 31, 2020)

321ice said:


> Advocate. & nearly all the details were spot on. Shook.



This mean you are the soft type like me.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## LawdyLawd (Dec 31, 2020)

redboy776 said:


> This mean you are the soft type like me.


Yeah I can’t even deny it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dergeist (Dec 31, 2020)

321ice said:


> Yeah I can’t even deny it.



Damn, am I the only architect

The funny thing was I looked at jobs associated with my type, and it turned out to be everything I'm interested in

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Dec 31, 2020)

dergeist said:


> Damn, am I the only architect
> 
> The funny thing was I looked at jobs associated with my type, *and it turned out to be everything I'm interested in*



I am happy for you.


----------



## Schneider (Dec 31, 2020)

Delta Shell 1 said:


> ENTP - The Debator. I'll post my exact stats when I log back in, had to do this a bunch of times at work LOL
> 
> Have you guys seen the relationship matrix? It defines who you get on best and worst with (in terms of MB personality types). It's been reasonably accurate for me as both my Best friend (INTJ) and last GF (ENFP) were perfect/very good matches.



So NTellectuals, with no reds present, can tolerate everyone and are generally tolerable personalities?

As an entp, i just realized i do very seldom find myself irritated with anyone (and if i did i'll try to have fun with it somehow), but i'd be shocked if noone harbors pure undistilled disdain at me behind my back knowing how loud, obtuse, ostentatious nasty piece of work entps can be.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell 1 (Dec 31, 2020)

Schneider said:


> So NTellectuals, with no reds present, can tolerate everyone and are generally tolerable personalities?
> 
> As an entp, i just realized i do very seldom find myself irritated with anyone (and if i did i'll try to have fun with it somehow), but i'd be shocked if noone harbors pure undistilled disdain at me behind my back knowing how loud, obtuse, ostentatious nasty piece of work entps can be.


Yeah I find I get along with most people too in actual fact.


----------



## Worm Juice (Dec 31, 2020)

Mediator - INFP-T like always


----------



## MustardPN (Jan 1, 2021)

Advocate


----------

